# Choctawhatchee in Ebro



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I plan on heading to the Ebro and putting in on the choctawhatchee on Sunday! Any reports on the river conditions height/clarity and bluegill bit?? Any info would be greatly appriciated thank you in advance!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The reports I have are fish the back water and back of the lakes. A couple of weeks ago the bite was very good way up the river from Ebro and from Smokehouse down the river. I don't know about right close to Ebro. This is for bream. I don't know about bass. If you know anything about the lower river you might consider the Smokehouse area.... half-mile,mile,stump mouth, Sisters, Fish Lake, etc. Take precautions for the yellow flies.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Some friends of mine caught a good stringer of bream and shellcracker out of the chain lakes by Ebro might be worth it to hit stealing lake, chub lake, Crews lake or Cowford lake were is stump mouth lake at Fish Walton?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Stump Mouth is on right going down river from where East River connects with the main river. I think it's the first lake on the right, below East River. Some call it Shannon River....it goes back in the woods and connects with Inside Lake if there is enough water. Should be enough water right now. 
If you are going up river it's the first lake on the left up from Buzzard Roost. 
I haven't done much there but have had reports over the years of good shellcracker fising right in the mouth by the pads where it drops off into deeper water. Have tried several times but haven't hit them.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay I know it as the River Shannon, Inside lake can be a good place when the water is right from what I hear several people have told me maybe I need to check it out


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Inside Lake*

Retired Game Warden neighbor has been telling me about Inside Lake for years and I have never made it all the way through the woods to the spot. I seem to get distracted to other places.


----------

